# K70 funktioniert nur eingeschränkt



## Kampfmilch64 (6. Oktober 2016)

*K70 funktioniert nur eingeschränkt*

Hallo,

das Numberpad meiner Corsair K70 funktioniert bei der Eingabe meines Windowspassworts nicht. Die restliche Tastatur funktioniert aber ganz normal und sobald ich eingeloggt bin, funktioniert auch das Numberpad.
Gibt es eine Einstellung, die ich aktivieren muss oder ist das ein Treiberproblem?
Außerdem funktionieren die Multimediatasten während Games in Verbindung mit iTunes nicht. Mit dem Windows Media Player oder Spotify funktionieren sie jedoch.

LG Milchi


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: K70 funktioniert nur eingeschränkt*

Hi Kampfmilch64,

Welche K70 Tastatur hast du genau und welche Softwareversion von CUE, von iTunes und von Windows setzt du ein?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: K70 funktioniert nur eingeschränkt*

Ich habe die ganz normale Vengeance K70, ohne RGB.
CUE habe ich nicht installiert. Ich hatte 2.5.66 installiert, aber das hat nichts gebracht. 
iTunes ist die 12.5.1.21.
Windows ist die 10.0.10240


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (10. November 2016)

*AW: K70 funktioniert nur eingeschränkt*

Was ist denn nun mit meiner Tastatur?


----------



## vfxworld (11. November 2016)

*AW: K70 funktioniert nur eingeschränkt*

Welche Windows Version hast du? Windows 10? Dann liegt es evtl. nicht an der Tastatur... Seit ich auf meinem Laptop Win 10 drauf habe, funkioniert mein Numpad bei der Passworteingabe ebenfalls nicht. Bzw. es ist ausgeschaltet, wenn ich auf Num drücke, geht es wieder. Dies ist erst seit Windows 10 der Fall, unter 7 hatte ich solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (12. November 2016)

*AW: K70 funktioniert nur eingeschränkt*

Wäre ja aber schon nett, wenn man nach über 1 Jahr endlich mal einen passenden Treiber für diese Tastatur bringen könnte.


----------



## Gast20180319 (12. November 2016)

*AW: K70 funktioniert nur eingeschränkt*

Das liegt an Windows 10.
Ist bei meiner k70 auch der Fall.

Dafür kann Corsair meines Erachtens nichts.
Da bringt dir kein Treiber der Welt was.

Multimediatasten gehen bei 2 von 3 Programmen und du fragst was mit deiner Tastatur nicht stimmt ?

Da ist die verkorkste Apple Software dran schuld.


----------



## Bluebeard (12. November 2016)

*AW: K70 funktioniert nur eingeschränkt*

Wir bieten für die reguläre K70, ohne CUE Anbindung gar keine Treiber oder Software an. Es ist ein Plug&Play Gerät. Warum Windows nun bei der Funktion einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hake in der Sache nach. Theoretisch sollte auch iTunes mit den Medien-Tasten klar kommen, wenn es auch die anderen Programme tun, bzw. es Windows Systemweit schon greift. Ich installiere mal iTunes um zu schauen ob es nicht eventuell irgendeine Option ist? Falls ich Feedback habe, sage ich Bescheid.


----------



## vfxworld (12. November 2016)

*AW: K70 funktioniert nur eingeschränkt*



Kampfmilch64 schrieb:


> Wäre ja aber schon nett, wenn man nach über 1 Jahr endlich mal einen passenden Treiber für diese Tastatur bringen könnte.



Bei mir tut meine eingebaute Laptop Tastatur das selbe, es liegt also eher nicht an Treibern. Mit der K70 Rapidfire unter Win7 besteht das Problem nicht. Ist also wie gesagt wohl ein Windows Problem. Aber alle loben 10 ja so und sind scharf drauf


----------

